# Hilfe - Fischereischein Duisburg!



## Nathie (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW* 
                                                                                Hallo zusammen 
Ich bin neu hier und blutige Anfängerin. Mein Mann und ich möchten den Fischereischein machen. Wir üben schon fleissig im Internet und machen immer weniger Fehler. 
Das Problem aber, insbesondere bei mir, sind die praktischen Fragen. Ich habe von den Ruten mit Vorfach oder ohne und den zig Knoten, keine Ahnung. 
Weiß jemand, ob man bei der praktischen Prüfung in Duisburg auch die Ruten zusammen bauen muss oder muss man "nur" die entsprechenden Ruten nebst "Zubehör" zusammen legen?!? 
Ist es daher ratsam einen Vorbereitungskurs zu belegen?!? Dieser kostet  aber auch 100€ pro Person, da mein Mann wegen seiner Arbeit nicht anders  kann - geht's nur am Wochenende. 
Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?!? Ich habe hier so einige gelesen,  die so wie wir- aus Duisburg- kommen. Vielleicht findet sich jemand, der  uns helfen könnte?!?
Bin über jede Idee dankbar 
Lg
Nathie
PS: Ich möchte wirklich gerne den Fischereischein machen, denn nicht nur Männer finden Angeln toll!!!!! ;-)


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - Fischereischein Duisburg!*

Ich habe leider keine konkreten Infos zu Duisburg - kann Dir aber Mut machen, da meine Ex-Freundin sich in Köln auch selber und OHNE Kurs vorbereitet hat - dort musste sie in der "praktischen" Prüfung nur die Sachen von einem großen Tisch zusammensuchen, die zu der Rute gehörten, die sie "gezogen" hatte.

Klappte Problemlos - und ich habe mit ihr zusammen gepaukt und nat. auch praktische Dinge erklärt & geübt.

Wenn ihr also Fischkarten und die Ruten samt Zubehör kennt, dann sollte das schon klappen!

Ansonsten bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass man Euch in jedem guten Angelladen gerne einige Knoten zeigt / beibringt, wenn ihr keinen angelnden Bekannten habt!

...schließlich seid ihr zukünftige Kunden......und die Knoten solltet ihr *vor ALLEM* im Interesse der Fische können & kennen, bevor ihr mal angeln geht!!!

Viel Erfolg!

Ernie


----------



## goeddoek (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - Fischereischein Duisburg!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und die Knoten solltet ihr *vor ALLEM* im Interesse der Fische können & kennen, bevor ihr mal angeln geht!!!



Richtig #6 Aber auch im eigenen Interesse. Es gibt was nervigeres, als wertvolle Angelzeit mit Knoten tüdeln zu vergeuden. Sehr schick finde ich diese Seite > http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
Einfach auf den Knoten klicken und los gehts.

Wenn ihr den Tönnchenknoten ( Bloodknot ), den Spulenknoten, (Arborknot ) und den Uniknoten ( Uni Knot ) kennt, seid ihr schon gut gerüstet. Sicherheitshalber vor Ort nachfragen, was vorkommt.


----------



## AlexBo1848 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - Fischereischein Duisburg!*

Hallo,

Kann dich beruhigen in Duisburg musst du die Rute und das Zubehör nur zusammenlegen.Wegen den Kursen, erst vor 2 Wochen ist ein Kurs zu Ende gegangen der vier mal am Sonntag lief. Ich glaube die nächsten Kurse dieser Art finden erst im Herbst statt, frag mal in der Gaststätte "Zum Schäfchen" nach dort hat der Kurs stattgefunden.


----------



## mike_w (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - Fischereischein Duisburg!*

Ein Tipp von mir.
Geh doch einfach mal am Rhein oder Hafen spazieren und guck dir einen netten Angler an und frage, wie man die Knoten macht. Am Besten bringst du Übungsmaterial mit.

Wenn du nicht gerade beim Wettkampf störst oder einen, der dich nicht versteht, könntest du eine interessante Unterhaltung bekommen und sehr viel lernen.


----------



## Nathie (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - Fischereischein Duisburg!*

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Antworten, das hat mir schon mal weiter geholfen.

Also wie gesagt: die Theorie ist kein Problem, reine Lernsache, sind ja auch schon fleissig dabei  Fischtafeln kann ich in und auswendig - auch das ist kein Thema.

Nur das praktische macht mir Sorgen, denn ich habe auch keine Angeln - nix hier. Müsste echt in in ein Angelgeschäft gehen mit den Ruten von A1-A10 und mir das zeigen lassen. Sonst wüsste ich wirklich keine Möglichkeit.
Zumindest beruhigt es mich, dass man die Ruten nicht zusammen bauen muss - ich weiß, das ich es letztlich können muss, aber wenn ein Prüfer mir auf die Finger guckt, dann werde ich noch nervöser. Am Teich/See, wo ich künftig angeln möchte, hab ich mehr Ruhe dazu |supergri

Mit den Knoten werde ich mir auch wohl zeigen lassen müssen......

Ist denn hier ein netter Angler aus dem Duisburger Raum, der Lust hat, meinem Mann und mir das alles zu zeigen? Die Knoten z.B. oder den Unterschied der Ruten etc. pp?????

Es würde mich echt freuen.

LG
Nathie


----------



## Katifisch (26. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - Fischereischein Duisburg!*

Hi Nathie,

meine Frau bereitet sich ebenfalls wie Ihr auf die Prüfung vor und als alter Angler unterstütze ich sie dabei. So wiederhole ich nach fast 30 Jahren nochmal Teile der Theorie und vermittle ihr die Praxis beim Zusammenstellen der Angelruten und die Bestimmung der Fischarten.

Also, ich habe zwar nicht alle Angelruten zur Auswahl aber schon recht viel und den großen Praxistest machen wir dann im Angelladen unseres Vertrauens.

Meldet Euch doch einfach, falls Ihr Lust auf ein Gespräch habt oder uns begleiten möchtet.

Liebe Grüße aus Duisburg-Rheinhausen,
H&M


----------



## Müslibob (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hilfe - Fischereischein Duisburg!*

*hoch*! 
Ich habe am Dienstag ebenfalls in Duisburg meine Fischerprüfung. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich seit dem letzten Post etwas großartig verändert hat?

Liebe Grüße,

Stephan


----------

